# تفريز التروس بستخدام مكنة الهوب العامة الاغراظ



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (9 أبريل 2009)

*الاخوة المهندسون نريد منكم اذا كان احدكم يساعدني في اجاد طرق عمل الجرات بستخدام مكنة الهوب على المكنة التفريز الجامعةالاغراض حيث ونهو عنمد شراء امكنة التفريز وجد ملحقات علي المكنة وهيا جاز تقسيم اخر يوصل علي عمود الي خلف المكنة وحيث انه يوجد تروس اضافية حيث ونهة مكنة الهوب تستخدم للنتاج الكمي فكيف اعمل علي المكنة
ارجو من الخوة الهدسين ان يفيدوني حيث واني بامس الحاجة
وشكرن*​


----------



## عز الاسلام (9 أبريل 2009)

اين مكانك اولاً حتى يستطيع شخص مساعدتك


----------

